# M20 Laser Jammers



## easybucketz (Nov 24, 2006)

I just installed my m20 laser jammers, it took about an hour 2 do so but its well worth it. Me and my oldest brother did it, its actually pretty easy the hardest part is mounting the jammers and getting them level. And the rest is pretty easy. It dam sure beats paying 200 or 150 2 get them in stalled. My next installed im installing my aem brute force intake. So feel free 2 ask any ?s


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Now you just need to stick to your guns when you get pulled over. Officer I was driving the speed limit. Because he dosn't have any evidence unless you give him some.


----------



## LS2 HSV (Aug 16, 2007)

:confused .... can u post pics of WHERE exactly these jammers are.

would be good to see some pics either way.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

LS2 HSV said:


> :confused .... can u post pics of WHERE exactly these jammers are.
> 
> would be good to see some pics either way.


Here are some pics of the Escort ZR3 connected to an escort 8500X50, it has saved my a$$ several times. The M20 front sensors are about the same size. I'm not sure if the M20 offers rear protection,


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

So what exactly does that do? Prevent police laser detectors from reading what speed one is going? (hypothetically, of course) How do you operate such a device?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

When it reads a laser it generates pulsed laser and sends a confusing signal back to the cop which causes an error on his laser gun. It operates like a radar detector.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

So you still use a regular detector along with the jammer?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

05GTO said:


> When it reads a laser it generates pulsed laser and sends a confusing signal back to the cop which causes an error on his laser gun. It operates like a radar detector.


*-----That's a shame. LOLOL*


----------

